# Where is the best place for one-time WorldMark credits/points?



## bicoastalzen (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm looking for suggestions for the best places to look for one-time WorldMark credits/points for sale?  I've looked in the TUG Classifieds but either the points aren't with WorldMark or there are too many.

diane  

[Details Deleted:  I'm sorry, but you can't post the details of a rental request here - it is considered advertising. - DeniseM Moderator]


----------



## presley (Jul 16, 2012)

You can post a rental wanted ad in the marketplace here.

Also, check out wmowners.com


----------



## ronparise (Jul 16, 2012)

www.wmowners.com


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 16, 2012)

Specifically this Thread

http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=67

You might need to register


----------



## easyrider (Jul 17, 2012)

I sent you a PM.

Bill


----------



## LLW (Jul 17, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> Specifically this Thread
> 
> http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=67
> 
> *You might need to register*



Yes, to send a PM. But new registrants can't send or receive PMs for 48 hours (for spam prevention). You would have to wait 48 hours, or post in Credits Wanted
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=68
and ask people to email you.


----------



## cotraveller (Jul 17, 2012)

You can find owners listing them on the official WorldMark Vacation Forum, http://forums.trendwest.com/ubb-threads/ubbthreads.php.  They are listed in the WorldMark Credit Rentals section, the last forum on the board. You need to be registered on the forum as an owner with your owner number verified by the moderators to see that section.

You will also find one time use WorldMark credits listed on eBay from time to time.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 17, 2012)

cotraveller said:


> You can find owners listing them on the official WorldMark Vacation Forum, http://forums.trendwest.com/ubb-threads/ubbthreads.php. They are listed in the WorldMark Credit Rentals section, the last forum on the board. You need to be registered on the forum as an owner with your owner number verified by the moderators to see that section.
> 
> You will also find one time use WorldMark credits listed on eBay from time to time.


 
Probably the absolute worst place on the internet for points rental

Next to impossible to find

Heavily censored by Wyndham corporate

Open discussion of pricing is prohibited

You will get spammed by people looking to steal your credits for 3-4 cents and resell the reservations made with the credits.

Makes Craigslist appear scam free


----------



## cotraveller (Jul 17, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> Probably the absolute worst place on the internet for points rental
> 
> Next to impossible to find
> 
> ...



Spoken like a true wmowner.

Anyone could list WorldMark credits for sale. Legit sellers, scammers, anyone. But only WorldMark account owners can transfer credits between WorldMark accounts.  From one WorldMark account to another WorldMark account.    Since access to the WorldMark forum rental board requires ownership verification by the board monitors, http://forums.trendwest.com/ubb-threads/ubbthreads.php is the only place where you are guaranteed that you are dealing with another WorldMark owner who has the credits to rent. That eliminates a lot of the "spammers".

Agreed, the rental section is hard to find, you have to scroll down to the bottom of the page.  A difficult task.

Pricing and terms of the transfer is handled offline, in private.  Prices included in posts will be edited out by the moderators.  That's censorship? Or just the rules of the board? TUG has a no ads policy on its forums, it that censorship too?

Since the OP is looking for places to buy credits, the spammers looking to steal your credits for 3-4 cents (your terms) are irrelavent.  And if you are selling you dismiss those unrealistic offers.

I don't do Craiglist.  They have scammers?


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 17, 2012)

cotraveller said:


> Spoken like a true wmowner.


 

Like that is anymore of an issue than being a  Wyndahm  corporate cheerleader


----------



## ronparise (Jul 17, 2012)

cotraveller said:


> Spoken like a true wmowner.
> 
> Anyone could list WorldMark credits for sale. Legit sellers, scammers, anyone. But only WorldMark account owners can transfer credits between WorldMark accounts.  From one WorldMark account to another WorldMark account.    Since access to the WorldMark forum rental board requires ownership verification by the board monitors, http://forums.trendwest.com/ubb-threads/ubbthreads.php is the only place where you are guaranteed that you are dealing with another WorldMark owner who has the credits to rent. That eliminates a lot of the "spammers".
> 
> ...




It sounds like rent_share has credits to rent and has them adverised on one website, and its not the worldmark forum...give a guy a break, he's just trying to direct traffic to where his ad must be...at least thats the only possible reason I can see for his bias

To answer the ops question the best place to find worldmark credits for sale, is where you find the best deal. It could be any of the places mentiond in this thread, of you could go directly to a broker like Timeshare Angels, or SmartShare. My suggestion is to check them all, It wont take more than a few minutes.


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 17, 2012)

ronparise said:


> It sounds like rent_share has credits to rent and has them advertised on one website, and its not the Worldmark forum...give a guy a break, he's just trying to direct traffic to where his ad must be...at least thats the only possible reason I can see for his bias
> 
> To answer the ops question the best place to find Worldmark credits for sale, is where you find the best deal. It could be any of the places mentioned in this thread, of you could go directly to a broker like Timeshare Angels, or SmartShare. My suggestion is to check them all, It wont take more than a few minutes.


 
Unlike you I am not in the business of renting weeks or credits - I just find the official Worldmark forum oppressive in controlling content and for years the mere mention of a resale or rent would get your post removed. Anything but glowing recommendations of the resorts is quickly removed.

I posted some excess credits a few years back in the Special section, that you can only get access to if you ask and got low ball offers less than Maintenance,

I did rent 2012's allocation within 2 days of posting on WMOWNERS, pricing can be openly posted and discussed so you don't end up with people in a vacuum asking $ .35 and people offering $.04 with the net price settling in around a maintenance fee amount. I do not have any credits for rent or will not have any available to rent until March 2013

I have had issues with COTRAVELER and his unconditional support of Wyndham Corporate and criticism of "wmMoaners" for years.


----------



## ronparise (Jul 17, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> Unlike you I am not in the business of renting weeks or credits - I just find the official Worldmark forum oppressive in controlling content and for years the mere mention of a resale or rent would get your post removed. Anything but glowing recommendations of the resorts is quickly removed.
> 
> I posted some excess credits a few years back in the Special section, that you can only get access to if you ask and got low ball offers less than Maintenance,
> 
> ...



Clearly I rent more than you, but I wouldnt call it a business yet; just a hobby shop. But thats not the point. The op is looking at a place to rent credits, not comment on a forum. That you think wmownes offers a better place for open discussion is not important, What is important (to the op) is where can you rent one time use credits.  I gave the op wmowners .com, and cotraveler gave the op the forum at worldmarktheclub.com . 

Your comments and your problem with cotraveler (and me as expressed on wmowners.com) didnt add a thing and is not relevant to this discussion. 

The one thing that you did add is that credits at 3 and 4 cents/credit can be had at worldmarktheclub.com  Thanks for that


----------



## Rent_Share (Jul 17, 2012)

It's time we agree to disagree, best that I don't read your posts anymore


----------

